# Recommendations for a mechanic to check a used car?



## Marianne (3 Dec 2007)

I'm considering buying a used car from a car-lot in Dublin 12.  Would like to get it checked out by a mechanic first.  I know the AA offer this service but they cost €375.00 inc. VAT, require 2-3 days notice and require access to a ramp, which I don't think the yard can or will provide.  

Anyone recommend someone who does this privately?  I'm reluctant to pick one from the ads in Buy and Sell as I'd prefer some form of recommendation at least.  

Thanks.


----------



## Mers1 (3 Dec 2007)

Marianne, 

My mechanic is based in Tallaght and had always been most helpful in all matters mechanical.  I dont know if he provides this type of service but you could try him.  I trust him completely and can honestly say that he has never "fleeced" me or anyone I have sent to him.  PM me if you would like his number.

BTW, I have no affiliation with this garage just always happy with the service.


----------



## Caveat (3 Dec 2007)

You could also try _Carcheck. (1850 909090)_
Can ususally do checks at fairly short notice and a lot cheaper than AA.

Have used them before and would recommend them.


----------



## Marianne (3 Dec 2007)

Thanks guys.  

Gave Car Check a ring and have been impressed so far.  Costs €150.00 for a 250-point check for a car in Dublin.  Arranged for the inspection on Wednesday morning.  I'll post how I get on.


----------



## Caveat (6 Dec 2007)

Marianne said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Gave Car Check a ring and have been impressed so far. Costs €150.00 for a 250-point check for a car in Dublin. Arranged for the inspection on Wednesday morning. I'll post how I get on.


 
So, how did you get on with _Carcheck_ Marianne?


----------



## Marianne (6 Dec 2007)

Excellent.  Bernard from Car Check rang me yesterday afternoon with some very useful verbal opinions on the car.  He's following up with a written report.  As it happens, he's advising me not to buy for various reasons, which is disappointing as I was getting excited but I'm certainly glad to be told now rather than later.

Very pleased with the service from Car Check.


----------



## Caveat (13 May 2008)

Just as an update for those interested, the _Carcheck _website has now changed to www.carcheckireland.com 

(No affiliation, just happy to advise on an excellent service)


----------



## wexcar (18 May 2008)

Hi Folks, would appreciate if you could put a review of carcheck on my site [broken link removed], have had a number of people looking for a recommendation of a good company/person who does vehicle checks and not as expensive as AA etc..


----------



## DavyJones (28 Jun 2009)

Caveat said:


> Just as an update for those interested, the _Carcheck _website has now changed to www.carcheckireland.com
> 
> (No affiliation, just happy to advise on an excellent service)




Out of interest, did you buy the car that he looked over in the end?


----------



## Caveat (29 Jun 2009)

DavyJones said:


> Out of interest, did you buy the car that he looked over in the end?


 
Do you mean me or the OP?

Personally, I have bought two cars that Carcheck looked at for me.  There were also two others that they looked at that I didn't buy due to the results of their inspection.


----------



## Paul J (22 Jan 2010)

Can anyone tell me if car check are still in existance. Their website appears to be down.

Do they undertake car inspections in the Dublin area.

Paul


----------



## Caveat (23 Jan 2010)

Don't know about site but yes, they will look at pretty much any car in any part of the country.


----------



## DavyJones (23 Jan 2010)

I used them just a couple of months ago so am pretty sure they are still around.


----------



## deedee80 (14 Jun 2010)

Hi there, does anyone have recent contact details for carcheck ireland - the website is down so I am not sure if they are still in operation or who to contact.  Any info greatly appreciated!


----------



## mathepac (14 Jun 2010)

A search for "car check ireland" brings up this. I have no idea if they are related. I have no affiliation to either site.


----------



## deedee80 (14 Jun 2010)

Thanks Mathepac, I did see that website but it seems to be just a background paper check. I'm looking for somewhere reliable that checks the mechanics of the car. I believe the AA used to do it but were very expensive.


----------



## Caveat (14 Jun 2010)

deedee80 said:


> Hi there, does anyone have recent contact details for carcheck ireland - the website is down so I am not sure if they are still in operation or who to contact. Any info greatly appreciated!


 
Still in existence deedee - I spoke to Bernard not that long ago.

Ongoing website problems but don't let that put you off - give him a call 1850 909090. Very thorough mechanical check.


----------



## deedee80 (14 Jun 2010)

Ah thats great Caveat, many thanks for the number!


----------



## DavyJones (14 Jun 2010)

He is very good, nearly too good. Don't set your heart on anything until he gives you his report, I am convinced he would find fault with a model rolling off the production line


----------



## Erik the Red (12 Aug 2010)

Oh yeah, Bernard is still there and doing absolutely fantastic job, just used his services today to check the car i wanted to buy. Absolute professional, highly recommend him.


----------



## NorfBank (11 Feb 2011)

Another vote for Bernard, used him after reading this thread. €165 for a full mechanical check. The detailed report gave me bargaining power with the seller.


----------



## BMCD (19 Apr 2012)

I know this is an old thread but is CarCheck or Bernard still active?  I am really struggling to find him/them and my googling skills arent bad!


----------



## bugler (1 May 2012)

BMCD said:


> I know this is an old thread but is CarCheck or Bernard still active?  I am really struggling to find him/them and my googling skills arent bad!



People seem to be dealing with him offline. Try calling the number given on this thread.

EDIT: There is actually another thread on page of this forum stating that someone could not get through on his number - it was out of service. You can but try, I suppose.


----------

